# Turtle ponds.



## Jonathon (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey, my little turt is growing fairly fast and soon i'll be needing a pond for the little fella. I'm looking for ideas so if you have any pics of your turtle pond please post them.


Thanks


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 27, 2005)

I think theres one in my gallery.


----------



## solitarydiver (Oct 28, 2005)

Old Bath tubs make a LOW BUDGET start. The commercial ones are quite hexy!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 28, 2005)

watch out for the ponds with the pebble finish as some of them can cause damage to the turts plastron. Or should that be carapace? No, I think plastron is correct


----------



## Jonathon (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah plastron. Nice pond africansomething. What species of turt did you have in there. I keep C. oblonga and they grow fairly large so i'll need to make something fairly large. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## danw (Oct 28, 2005)

you could buy that pond liner at bunnings etc and do a pond like that...just an idea


----------



## Jonathon (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the pond liner very strong? Because i've heard that large turtles can rip it with their claws? If thats not true then perhaps that would be a good cheap idea.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 29, 2005)

Pity you're in Perth otherwise you could have had my pond, it's not used any more. I used to have 4 Longicollis in it.


----------



## danw (Oct 29, 2005)

i am pretty sure the lining is pretty thick..you would have to check it out


----------



## Dicco (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm building a fair sized pond soon and I'll be using pond liner and will put small river stones on the bottom so it doesn't look like a black pit. Get the good quality liners, not those cheap things. I'll put up pics of the process of my pond once I start if you like.


----------



## Jonathon (Oct 29, 2005)

That would be great if you could put some pics up once you've started Dicco. Whats the average price for a good quality liner?

Cheers


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 6, 2005)

How do I attach a picture of my Turtle pond to my post???


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 6, 2005)

*See if this works???*

I will try now. This is my Eastern WAter Dragon cage that hangs directly off my house. Has it's own sliding glass dorr entry. Have also bred some eastern long necks in it.


----------



## SLACkra (Nov 6, 2005)

holy smokes, thats 5 star acomodation! if i was an ewd or a turlte thats where i would want to live!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Slackra, And it appears I might finally have a male Eastern for my four lovely ladies to enjoy.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Nov 6, 2005)

Thats a great looking pond. Does it have a pond liner or is the base concrete?


----------



## stencorp69 (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow that is some setup you've got peter


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2005)

wow that looks great! my main question is how people clean their ponds out? do you have pumps or use buckets etc......?


----------



## pugsly (Nov 7, 2005)

My god that is sensational!! 

How much damage to the hip pocket did that do to ya!?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

Thanks a lot for your comments. The setup is a universal rocks 900 litre pond with a creek & waterfall flowing in to it. I have a UV light to kill all the crap as well as a biological filter. This keeps it pretty clean but about once a year I empty the whole thing out (just a syphon really) and re fill. IN terms of cost, well, a green tree python is cheaper. The universal rocks gear alone is about $5k, then you have the landscaping and aviary surrounds etc. All up the enclosure cost about $10k but well worth it I think. If you are more skilled you could easily replace the pond with a liner and a reall landscaper could do the creek like that as well. I am happy to take some more photos over the weekend and post as a separate thread to give people ideas.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 7, 2005)

You know, I sit there and think nobody will buy a GTP for 9k and then I see a set-up like that!!! :shock: That's serious commitment Peter! hehehe I take back everything I have ever said! Awesome Job!!


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2005)

peter do you think you could get some pics of your water dragons enjoying themselves in there? what else do you have in there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Jason, if you look closely at the bottom left corner, there is a water dragon sitting half out of the water. 

PeterJ, i would love to see some more pics of that bad boy!! I would kill for an enclosure like that!!! Bloody brilliant!!


----------



## Jason (Nov 8, 2005)

there he is, thanks i didnt see it, lucky bugger.


----------



## ben1200 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thats an awesome setup 
great pic


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Nov 8, 2005)

now i know you are surposed to set up lizzard enclosures to represent there natral home so they feel comfortable and relaxed... but WOW i could sit there drinking beer with them in that enclosure.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes, bikiescum, I have a chair in the enclosure for that exact reason. In fact, the cage comes directly off our bar. Will take some photos on the weekend that show the full set up.


----------



## atrax (Nov 12, 2005)

*Love the fence*

Thats a very nice looking pond. I especially like the fence. I need something like this for my pond area. At the moment I cover it with reo.

In regard to the question about cleaning and filtration. You don't need massive amounts of circulation if you have plants and several ponds (I have five) but then I've only been keeping fish so far. My ponds hold about 9000l in total and my pump probably only circulates that about once a day (a decent trickle).

The problem for me is most keeping the plants under control (and my neighbors don't like the peroni bocking) 

Warning: Pondseal is useless!!! (spread the word). At the moment I am emptying and drying the pond once a year. I will eventually tile the pond (which I should have done in the first place).


----------



## childreni_440 (Nov 12, 2005)

Thats one of the best outdoor enclosures i have seen. More Pics please!!!


----------



## atrax (Nov 13, 2005)

*Another frog pond*

More photos! Will put together some shots soon.

How is this for a budget way to make a really functional little pool. It's my brothers pond in Newcastle.


----------



## Carney (Dec 6, 2005)

my god thats awsome,
thats made very jealous


----------



## peterescue (Dec 6, 2005)

check this one out

http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/grou...erturtlesandfrogs/lst?&.dir=/&.src=gr&.view=t

more

http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/grou...erturtlesandfrogs/lst?&.dir=/&.src=gr&.view=t


----------

